# Cobalt Blue Carters Cathedral Ink.



## hemihampton (May 21, 2021)

Just Picked this one up. I don't really Collect these but I like the Cobalt Blue & Cathedral look it has. Sez Carters twice around bottom & on Bottom. Large in size, about 10 inches Tall. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 21, 2021)

Wow that's a beautiful ink!  I don't remember seeing one of those before, I didn't know Carter's made such ornate bottles.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Just Picked this one up. I don't really Collect these but I like the Cobalt Blue & Cathedral look it has. Sez Carters twice around bottom & on Bottom. Large in size, about 10 inches Tall. LEON.View attachment 225565


I love old ink bottles like that. Great find dude!


----------



## Toma777 (May 21, 2021)

Wow, that is nice, and a lot of ink.

The only Carter's bottle I have in my collection so far is a Carter's Extract - Smart Weed (Smartweed contains vitamin K which helps the blood to clot). It used to be used to treat diarrhea.





I would like to find a nice cobalt blue Carter's ink bottle for my collect.


----------

